# Happy Birthday Debbie and Vicki!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Did we not have TWO birthdays today????

I don't have Dawna energy to post in every thread. I was out all day, or I would have posted earlier! 

Happy bday! I Hope you got cameras and chanel... 

So speak up... I must hear about the trunk show. And Debbie.. did you get your new lens? :ear:

HAPPY 29th bday ladies! Im so glad you are here. :whoo:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ladies.....da da dadadadadada.....it's always good to have a Birthday. It reminds us we are not immortal and that we have a limited time on this place called Earth...Little ball of dirt floating around in space....well maybe a little depressing for a few of us but it's all how you spend it.

To Quote Mel Gibson In Braveheart (instead of a DUI charge...ound: ) "Every Man Dies, Not every Man Truly Lives" We can change the Man to Person to be PC for all you folks out there.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY........:clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :whoo: 

Derek


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

_arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADIES!! arty: _


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Debbie & Vicki! I wish you a fabulous year.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I posted this after midnight I guess. Im pretty sure their birthday was Friday. But we should all celebrate today.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THAT BIRTHDAY WISH! I love only being 29!:biggrin1: I had a fab birthday! The trunk show was great! I got one of the more classic long necklaces with the pearls and the (rhinetone or cz or whatever they are!) CC's. Then I ordered one from the pre-fall 07 Collection. It is all stones in the blue, torq., green etc. with muted gold tone CC's. I also got 2 Konstantino long chains that coordinate beautifully with Chanel blue stone on order. This was at Neimans. Then to top it off he took me to the Chanel Boutique in Highland Park Village....I picked up a new one that is different in that it is multiple chains with tiny pearls and little gold charms like the cc's, hearts, etc. It was fun! Hey I recommend going in there with "blinders" on or someone who is very strong and does not have a CC addiction.....KARA! :biggrin1: You could get in alot of trouble and do alot of damage to the ol checkbook!! I also got the expandable tote in RED....love that color. Geez it sounds worse when you type it all out! FYI....I sold a bunch of my bags on ebay that I didn't use much so I could get this one! Normally I wouldn't "list" my goodies like this but since you asked! I'll do my best to take some pics but as you all know I'm not too good in that department!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::whoo:Happy Birthday Debbie and Vicki!!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADIES!!!!* arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THAT BIRTHDAY WISH! I love only being 29!:biggrin1: I had a fab birthday! The trunk show was great! I got one of the more classic long necklaces with the pearls and the (rhinetone or cz or whatever they are!) CC's. Then I ordered one from the pre-fall 07 Collection. It is all stones in the blue, torq., green etc. with muted gold tone CC's. I also got 2 Konstantino long chains that coordinate beautifully with Chanel blue stone on order. This was at Neimans. Then to top it off he took me to the Chanel Boutique in Highland Park Village....I picked up a new one that is different in that it is multiple chains with tiny pearls and little gold charms like the cc's, hearts, etc. It was fun! Hey I recommend going in there with "blinders" on or someone who is very strong and does not have a CC addiction.....KARA! :biggrin1: You could get in alot of trouble and do alot of damage to the ol checkbook!! I also got the expandable tote in RED....love that color. Geez it sounds worse when you type it all out! FYI....I sold a bunch of my bags on ebay that I didn't use much so I could get this one! Normally I wouldn't "list" my goodies like this but since you asked! I'll do my best to take some pics but as you all know I'm not too good in that department!


Ahhh...I'm ****drooling**** at your scores! hehe.

I am still kicking myself in the arse for not getting the candy apple red Patent leather CC bag that was out in the Christmas Collection in 2005' I think?? Darn.....I needed that bag.  I'm waiting for another similar one to hit the shelves.

I have a BAD Chanel addiction! One day, I'll drag out my collection and sit Gucci smack in the picture! hahah and post it here. 

I am hovering at 29 too! Isn't it a great age? ound:

I can't wait to see pictures! PM me if you have problems posting them? Is it a sizing the picture issue?

Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ladies!!All the best!arty:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBBIE AND VICKI!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Vicki and Debbie...and anyone else I may have missed!!! arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, please post those chanel pics.....I love to see others who are more addicted than me!:jaw: The last time I tried to resize some photos of Valentino(he had chewed a hole in my sofa which is old anyway and pulled out the stuffing!!!) and have them sent to my email it would say it couldn't send them???? I just figured it was operator error as always!:biggrin1: I may try again! I will need help though to post them in my post....does that make sense??


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy happy belated birthdays!!! hope you had nothing but fun!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Kara, please post those chanel pics.....I love to see others who are more addicted than me!:jaw: The last time I tried to resize some photos of Valentino(he had chewed a hole in my sofa which is old anyway and pulled out the stuffing!!!) and have them sent to my email it would say it couldn't send them???? I just figured it was operator error as always!:biggrin1: I may try again! I will need help though to post them in my post....does that make sense??


Hmm...go to your picture editing software and hit edit picture, and then there should be a resizing option, and select "compress picture" and then that should make it small enough to post. See if that works.

Or, you could load them up to someplace like photobucket.com?

I will work on the pictures this week when my house isn't so chaotic. I am avoiding my bedroom right now, DH is in bed sick  And the kids are being more demanding than usual.

Calgon......take me away! hehe

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you very much for the birthday wishes. Sam gave me the best present ever (well almost ever) today. Sam & I were the first team in the history of Rally O in Atlantic Canada to get a Qualifing score. I'm so proud of my boy. We got a score of 92/100 not too shabby. I'll post more in the Rally O. Thank-you again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's awesome Debbie!Way to go Sam!!!
Happy Birthday............


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty: Happy belated birthday ladies arty: 

I hope you both had a fantastic day!

Wanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats Deb & Sam! That's a great birthday present....hope you celebrated Deb and had a birthday to remember, especially since you & I are only 29!!:lie:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GALS, DEBBIE AND DAWNA!!! * :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWNA!! HOW DID I MISS BUNNI BLU'S MOMMY??[/SIZE


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks so much marj & vicki, but it's not my birthday.:biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1: 
Once a year is more than enough these days, but it's was so nice of you anyway. LOLOL
Dawna
who is NOT one year older, yet


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry Dawna! I figured if ANYBODY knew Marj did!!! Hav a nice day anyway!:biggrin1:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That cake is so pretty! When is IS my birthday, that is the one I want:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So, when is your birthday, sister????


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

hmmm, I can't remember. hehe


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Thanks so much marj & vicki, but it's not my birthday.:biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:
> Once a year is more than enough these days, but it's was so nice of you anyway. LOLOL
> Dawna
> who is NOT one year older, yet


ARRRGGGGGHHH!!!!!







I MEANT Vicki, not you, Dawna! LMBO 
What's the matter, couldn't you read my mind and not my words???







LOL

O.k.........

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICKI!!! I hope it was a good one, hon! 

If I had read that first post properly, and ALL those other ones after it, I would have known better. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Happy Happy Birthday Ladies!*










And I ordered you a lap dance....Enjoy!!!






Trish

P.S. Mine's tomorrow ... Can I be 23? LOL. :wink:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Trish, Happy Birthday Tomorrow and if I can be "29", you certainly can be "23".

Thanks Everybody, this forum is great.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::juggle:arty:Happy Birthday Trish!arty::juggle::clap2:


----------

